# Large Scale Train (well...digital LS) in TOY STORY 3 ???



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Did anyone else notice this? 

We went to see Toy Story 3 and was surprised to see in the beginning opening sequence that the train in the chase looked to be modeled off a LS train, namely it sure looked an *awful* lot like an old Kalamazoo 4-4-0 engine pulling a bunch of old Delton/Kalamazoo cars! This was all digital of course but its sure looked like someone at Pixar used the old Kalamazoo engine and cars as the models for the digitallization. Lego is issueing a TS-3 trainset but this was definetly NOT a Lego set in the movie. 

BTW this is the BEST TS of the bunch, well worth the $12 ticket price, even the 3-D, which I usually just find annoying, was actually very good in this movie.


----------



## tj-lee (Jan 2, 2008)

I found TS3 a little dark (the story not the screen). Could be because I have teenager-itis at my house and it's hard to see the sunny side at all these days. 

Best, 
TJ


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Saw the train on the commercial Vic, thought the same thing. Our resident 8 year old gave the movie a thumbs up.


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Vic,
I was wondering what the train in the movie was going to be. I saw the LEGO train at Toys R Us the other week. Think it might have been the Lionel 4-4-0 that showed up at Target last Christmas? That one looked like a cartoon of the 1957 Lionel GENERAL. Or maybe that old Lionel 0-27 version with too much botox!! 

Luke has enjoyed the Toy Story movies. We just watched the TS2 in the last few months. Man, that was a funny one, too! 

Mark


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Lego have a set, I think unpowered for the movie. 

They do have another electric freight set, not the cool green Krok that was in the previous one, but I think another set may have to be bought.....for the kids you see!


----------



## afinegan (Jan 2, 2008)

The set is unpowered










Slightly off topic:
I am a big collector for lego trains (yet to make a live steam one for diamondhead bwahahaha (run once and turn into a smoldering pile of plastic)), I picked this up last christmas as a set (at the disneyworld lego store).










I got the extra motors and lights to make it work


----------

